# Am I pyscho?



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

So, my wonderful fear is zombies... Can' t watch newer zombie movies with them running, I have nightmares and don't go back to sleep. Walking dead has calm down so I don't have as many ... " they eat my feet" isn't that horrible ????? Or I think of that little girl...is it 28 days she standing by the bed... Uggggh! But, you bed your a** my living room has zombies.... I just don't go in after dark.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

My wife is the same, and she is a big horror fan too. Loves the walking dead, but **** herself at the same time (L). Vampires, werewolves, not probs, zombies, she have nightmares for days.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I can totally relate. I am not a huge fan of scary movies period - which comes at some amusement to my family & friends given my projects every year.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Magic13 said:


> Am I psycho?


Why, yes. Yes you are.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jolsycho? I wouldn't say psycho....uhm...how about nocturnally challenged?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I know so many people that act at pro haunts that will not walk through because they are scared! I could never understand that, but they do a pretty good job scaring people. Sometimes when people get so scared than that could be the ingredients for making a scary prop because you know what scares you. Zombies rule!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm zombie phobic for sure. It's a very disappointing affliction. I feel like I'm missing out on a great show (TheWalking Dead) but I just can't watch it.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

You're not alone. I am horribly Arachnophobic ... which is why my wife can't understand why I chose "Spider Hole" for the theme this year. I guess if we can scare ourselves, others will be scared too.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm afraid that I'll wake up and there will be no such thing as Haunt Forum. I shutter to think.
So no, your'e not a psycho. I am!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Lunatic said:


> I'm afraid of jello.....


And rightfully so ...


----------

